# 4/20 freebie



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Noma/Dynamark clone of Craftsman. Missed 3 others last week so grabbed this as extra backup. My '68 Ariens is comepletely in pieces waiting for drive hub bearings. Always wanted a tracker to play with and maybe it will be useful down the road as the 24" ones get hard for me to handle. It rolls fairly well and isn't seized. The PO said it ran until last April. Not bad rust wise. Model 20410500, serial 321488-I'm thinking 1988. Figuring who made what when is always iffy. Sold a 10/33 Noma last month which was my only exposure to the line.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

*Update*

I dropped the pan to inspect drive. Pulled tracks and wheels to clean and grease. Cleaned carbon coated plug, pulled carb needles and cleaned. Added gas and it popped right of. Drives just fine. Auger is a bit noisy so that will come off next. Looks to be a very good freebie. Anyone know the function of the peddle that changes the height of the rear axle? :grin:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Cant complain about free. I owned a craftsman 5 hp 23 or 24" track drive. Gave it my neighbor, since it was too slow, and underpowered for my needs. It also always needed a bit of tinkering, especially the tracks.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I would think the pedal is to put weight on the front auger housing when doing the EOD to help keep down the front so it won't rise when doing the packed sniw.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

You must have a big garage JL. In years gone by I had 6-8 motorcycles at a time. Now I'm down to 3 and 3 blowers & 2 tractors. What do I tell the wife if I get more??


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

guzzijohn said:


> You must have a big garage JL. In years gone by I had 6-8 motorcycles at a time. Now I'm down to 3 and 3 blowers & 2 tractors. What do I tell the wife if I get more??


buy her some perfume

actually just buy her anything. I used to steal flowers from the cemetery ( they didnt care ) and give them to the wife.

she was happy


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

*Update*

Got rusted pulley off w much heat-finally got around to getting fresh welding tanks. New $3.49 bearing on the way and not needing to replace that $125 pulley is nice. Gearcase looks good w clean lubriplate inside. Shroud was rubbing on one side and there were cracks by scraper blade. Brazed cracks and straightened sides(cheap bolt ons), now for some paint. I may cut up an old tire for rotor kit.:smile_big:


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice find!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

guzzijohn said:


> What do I tell the wife if I get more??



"That's not new, I've had that for years", works for me. Mine has a hard time figuring out what I have, where.

.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I thought it was a reference to free pot....


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

if it was easy, i could do it...... oh wait, i can.
if it worked w/out errors how would we learn.....to say "no, i dont know whats wrong w/your snowblower, oh, i hear my lovely wife calling, i got to go"


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

This addictive behavior is a bit nuts! I can't stay away from C.L. I sent a message about swapping one of my small O.B. motors for a non running 8/26 Craftsman tracker. I haven't even got the 4/20 together to try out when we get some snow. I can tell him my trailer is parked for the Winter so can't haul. But if he shows up with it?? Then again the O.B. takes up less floor space! ARRGHHH


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

guzzijohn said:


> Noma/Dynamark clone of Craftsman.



Just for the record, it would be more accurate to say the Craftsman is a clone of Noma/Dynamark. 

And it would more accurate still to say its not technically a clone.


It's a Craftsman made by Noma/Dynamark.
Craftsman has never made their own snowblowers.



Scot


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Okay, all is better. After talking to the guy w 8/26 we both decided against a swap. That's a bit of relief as he said it didn't roll i.e. rusty chassis. I don't need a bigger toy-have 2 24's. The 4/20 will be easier to manhandle compared to 8/26. The O.B.'s will move come spring. After little one is done there are 3 bikes awaiting R&R. Now for Turkey!!


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Got the new bearing and assembled today. Auger is nice and quiet. Can't wait for snow unlike much of the country that's been pounded.


----------

